
Apple.com vs. Microsoftstore.com 3rd party scripts - intrasight
Apple, the world&#x27;s most valuable company, has zero 3rd party scripts&#x2F;trackers. Bravo.<p>Microsoft has (according to uBlock Origin):
bazaarvoice.com
digitalrivercontent.net
ensighten.com
facebook.com
gfx.ms
liveperson.net
onestore.ms
optimizely.com
pinterest.com
twitter.com
videochatmodule.com<p>If Apple succeeds without all that crap, the obvious question is why do so many other companies feel compelled to use it?
======
zer0defex
Incorrect.

All requests to metrics.apple.com and securemetrics.apple.com are going
directly to Adobe Analytics, a third party analytics provider and part of the
larger Adobe Marketing Cloud. The only reason the requests appear as 1st-party
is down to Apple going through a few relatively simple steps that most
companies do to configure their DNS to route a certain sub-domain specific to
their analytics to an Adobe server and completing a first-party ssl cert
request/setup process. Once the data enters the Adobe Marketing Cloud,
depending on their specific implementation, they can then link that data
across all kinds of other Adobe Marketing Cloud platforms to both track and
target your ass down to the millisecond like everyone else. Boom, you've been
third-partied.

Adobe bought Demdex for fucks sake. 1st or 3rd party means jack shit these
days.

------
objectief
Tracking is getting a bit out of hand. Even the industry behind it is starting
to recognize the problem.

And, yes, it degrades the user experience. Install ghostery to your browser
and be amazed how much faster the web feels without trackers and ads. No
wonder, a site like IKEA is running 31 different trackers. What's the use?

Apple does run Adobe's tracking software on some parts of their sites. But not
much more. They already have server logs, why would they run _external_
trackers anyway?

------
nness
Does it alter your experience of the Microsoft site in any way? Because I
honestly can't see any point to your comparison besides to illustrate your own
bias.

~~~
mattkrea
I'd rather not be monitored while shopping.

It's the same thing as an annoying Best Buy employee walking around while you
shop in the store even if you have zero questions. Except in this case they
then follow you around the rest of the internet. There is no reason for it and
I'll pass.

